# Steam MW2 won't load



## bsbear (Mar 5, 2010)

When I click on the game, it goes to preparing to load the game screen. Then disappears and never comes back. I fit the minimum requirements 
for my computer. I bought the game from bestbuy, then installed it. I tried reinstalling, and restarting. Though, I do notice many other people have this problem. What can I do to get the game to load, and run. I can't even get singleplayer to run.

I am not sure what to do.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate, Welcome to TSF

Is the game run through steam as there may be a manual way to start the game.

Find the Modern Warfare 2 folder and see if there is a .exe you can click on to start single-player or multi-player...


----------



## bsbear (Mar 5, 2010)

no, i tried that, but as an anti piracy thing, you can't start it through the .exe.

it just won't let you.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Is steam allowed through your firewall? Read over *this* as well


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh kk.

Try uninstalling it using Revo Uninstaller (link in my sig) and then reinstalling it...


----------



## Blaze86420 (Mar 10, 2010)

im also having the same problem, and i tried reinstalling.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

This is a shot in the dark but try installing xFire (in sig) and it will detect MW2 and start it from there...

Tell us what happens.

Cheers,
Redeye3323


----------



## BrontoGamer (Mar 16, 2010)

I think I have the same problem. I downloaded once with both CD's, and then once by Steam. CD's took 30mins, Steam took like 3 friggen hours... I defraged cache files and verified integrity of game cache, but nothing works. For SP, it has the Steam load-up box like all the games, and then it just dissapears. Same for MP, but after it dissapears, a box that asks if I want to run in safe mode cuz "it didn't quit properly" the last time it ran. Yes or no, after I choose one, another box almost fullscreen showing the cover of MW2 shows up and if my mouse goes over it, it turns into a loading circle and then it just dissapears and nothing... I tried running as admin too. I got this game for my birthday and I don't want to waste. T-T

Windows Vista, OS 32-bit
RAM: 2047MB
Processor: Genuine Intel(R) CPU, 1.80GHz, 2 Cores
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 9400GT


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey mate, Welcome to TSF

It may be worth contacting the Steam Customer Support and seeing if they can help...


----------



## BrontoGamer (Mar 16, 2010)

Redeye3323 said:


> This is a shot in the dark but try installing xFire (in sig) and it will detect MW2 and start it from there...
> 
> Tell us what happens.
> 
> ...


Tried this, but when I launch it still has the same Steam box and it dissapears and same thing happens.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Have you tried re-installing steam as it may be a problem with Steam...


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

In addition, try reinstalling mw2 and steam using revo uninstaller which can be found in both our signatures.

If that fails, go to task manager(ctrl + alt + del) and go to processes, and look and see if call of duty is running. If you are unsure of what you are looking for, take some screenshots and post them here. Make sure, if you post screenshots that you take screenshots of everything, as in scrolling up and down.

I'm not sure of the main .exe name, google isn't being friendly right now. To do this, go to your game folder and look for an .exe with the icon of mw2, it also is usually the biggest files. . Again if you are unsure of what you are looking for, attach some screenshots.


----------



## BrontoGamer (Mar 16, 2010)

-.- Wow, I feel so stupid... Run STEAM as administrator... (Vista)


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I have another couple of tips for you if you don't as I guess you did get this issue solved.

For my games I install them in another folder like this;


> C:\Games\Steam\..


I also change the security settings for the whole folder by doing this. The program files folder has security settings issues and I also like being able to see my games in a separate folder too.

Right click on folder
Properties
security (tab)
edit (button)
change the security settings for all 4 to _Full Control_


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

BrontoGamer said:


> -.- Wow, I feel so stupid... Run STEAM as administrator... (Vista)


Hey mate,

I am a bit confused by this post. Did you get it solved or is it just to show that you relise you can do it?

Also, try McNinjaguy's post and if this doesn't work, I will do some research for you...


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Is this thread solved?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Mcninjaguy said:


> Is this thread solved?


There are 3 different posted and we haven't sort the OP's problem so I don't think so lol.

Just need someone to reply...


----------



## Blaze86420 (Mar 10, 2010)

iv tried running steam as an adminstrator, didnt do anything. 
when mine crashes, i get a steam message saying its installing the game, it takes a couple seconds until i get a message asking me if i want to run the game in safe mode. regardless of what i pick (safe mode or not) the game will still crash and the cycle continues until i just cancel.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Have you tried verifying the cache for MW2 on steam?


----------



## justspeed (Mar 18, 2010)

Almost anything anyone comes up with I have tried. There is nothing Steam has said to do that I have not. P**** me off. 

The steam support team got back with me and said to turn the firewall off. That was it. Come on. I waited 2 weeks for them to say turn the firewall off? First off the firewall wont stop a game from loading and second I had already tried that along with everything else. Steam support sucks.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Yep...

This thread is getting way to congested with 4/5 different posters with the same problem.

Steam really need to sort this problem...

It may be worth using Revo Uninstaller and reinstalling it as that gets rid of any leftover files and Registrys...


----------



## Alienware173 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey, go to this website. Scroll down to question (the orange text) #25. I think there is your solution. 

http://www.mapmodnews.com/article.php?story=Call-of-Duty-Modern-Warfare-2-Errors


----------

